# Hello from the surround sound music nut :-)



## HDJK (May 8, 2012)

Hi, my name is Jan and I haven't introduced myself yet, so here it goes.

This forum has been recommended to me on different occasions, but I thought I don't have the time for frequenting yet another one. I'm glad I changed my mind! There are so many knowledgeable folks on here, I feel like the beginner that I am :D 

I've been making music for more than 25 years (mainly playing classical guitar and piano, later eGuitar and sound engineering) and got into playing with the computer some years ago. 

Composing is 'just' a hobby for me, as I have a day time job, family and I also teach Taijiquan together with my wife (http://www.taiji-mittendrin.ch/en/home.html).

I am very passionate about surround sound music and recently started a blog about it: http://www.surroundsoundmusic.com

My goal is to actually finish some of my musical efforts and put them on the blog. But it will take time, as I don't have that much of it.

Thanks to all who share their experience and knowledge on here o-[][]-o


----------



## Mike Marino (May 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HDJK (May 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------

